# Druckkopf Reinigung?



## dave_ (21. November 2003)

Ich habe ein problem mit meinem canon i320

Wenn ich eine vertikale linie ausdrucken möchte- was ja zB bei jeder tabelle vorkommt- sind die vertikalen linien alle paar cm etwas verschoben

das sieht in etwa so aus







mal ist die verschiebung nach links und mal nach rechts

der Drucker ist ziemlich neu, habe gerade die 2. schwarze patrone rein, also kann es nicht am verschleiss liegen

Meine frage: kann man den druckkokpf irgendwie reinigen?
Oder woran könnte das liegen?

Software reinigung und druckkopfausrichtung habe ich schon öfter versucht

Der fehler ist nicht erst seit der neuen patrone, er war davor auch schon vorhanden
Neuster Treiber ist installiert

danke schonmal, ich hoffe ich finde hier hilfe, möchte nämlich nicht gleich wegen der macke zum händler rennen, text etc sieht gut aus.


----------



## Georg Melher (24. November 2003)

Du kannst die Patrone mal über Nacht in einer Schale mit destilliertem Wasser stellen. Danach kannst Du wenigstens sicher sein, dass die Patrone einwandfrei sauber ist.


----------

